# Annett's werdende Miniteich(e)



## Annett (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Bevor ich an anderer Stelle noch weiter bedrängt werden  , stelle ich hier mal den bisherigen Verlauf am Miniteichprojekt ein.

Gern nehme ich weitere Verbesserungsvorschläge entgegen!

Man nehme:
     
Zwei Minikübel (1x eingefahren, 1x neu mit beginnenden Algenproblemen) und einen Einkauf im Baumarkt für ca. 30 Euro.

     
Man schlage die Töpfe mit gut durchgespülten Scheuerlappen  aus und fülle sie mit Sand und Pflanzen.

     
Nun arrangiere man die Töpfe nett im Miniteich - auf den gekauften Granitsteinen und dekoriere die Ränder mit __ Moos.

     
Nun hilft nur noch (ab)warten - das letzte Bild zeigt die derzeitige Position bei uns im Hof (unten rechts).  Irgendwie noch nicht ganz ideal.

Übrigens sollte die tropische Seerose in die Zinkwanne einziehen. Das dürfte so wohl nichts mehr werden.


----------



## Christine (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Annett's werdende Miniteich(e)*

Hallo Annett,

wer hat Dich denn da bedrängt?  

So eine Frechheit würde ich mir ja nicht gefallen lassen 

Da hast Du ja richtig investiert! Boah - und echten Granit. Das sind ja - übrigens sehr schöne - Luxus-Miniteiche.    

Nur eine Frage: Bist Du mit dem Wasser absichtlich so geizig oder säuft da jemand heimlich mit?  

Bin ja gespannt, wie die sich weiter entwickeln. Bis dahin schon einmal:

Sehr gut  , setzen.


----------



## niri (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Annett's werdende Miniteich(e)*

hallo annett,

wunderbar  , deine miniteiche nehmen so langsam gestalt an. 

mein tipp: ich hätte mehr pflanzen eingesetzt, deren töpfe in der tiefe verschwinden   (z.b. die für 20-30 cm wasserstand), dann wirkt der mini nicht so voller körbe.

lg ina


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Annett's werdende Miniteich(e)*

Hallo Ihr zwei.

Soooo toll find ich die beiden Minis gar nicht.  


Ich bin übrigens nicht mit dem Wasser geizig - ich kann nur bald jeden Tag 2-3cm nachkippen... im Moment. 
Und da das Brunnenwasser recht hart ist und in der Regentonne das Wasser für die Wasserflöhe reserviert ist (Joachim meckert schon  ), hoffe ich immer wieder auf Regen. Und wenns dann zu wenig Wasser ist, wie heut Morgen, nehm ich doch die Gießkanne mit dem harten Wasser. 

Danke Ina, für den Tip mit den tieferen Pflanzen. Da wäre ich selbst wohl nicht so schnell drauf gekommen.  
Ich werde es umsetzen, wenn der große Teich lebt und ich die bisherigen Pflanzen dort hin umquartieren kann....


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Annett's werdende Miniteich(e)*

Hallo Annett!

Gibt es von Deinen Miniteichen ein Update?


----------



## Doris (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Annett's werdende Miniteich(e)*

Hi Christine

Vielleicht hat Annett den Inhalt der Miniteiche ja mittlerweile in ihre "grossen" Teich eingesetzt


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Annett's werdende Miniteich(e)*

Servus Doris

Garnet so abwegig 

Ich habe auch für meinen Testteich die Minis geplündert 

Könnte ja bei Annett ähnlich gewesen sein


----------



## Doris (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Annett's werdende Miniteich(e)*

Hi Helmut

Naja, irgendwann werden ja die Pflänzchen die umgesetzt wurden auch gross und wuchern... dann ist ja wieder Platz für die Minis... und zum nächsten TT werden dann die Minis geplündert.. um sie nach dem TT wieder neu zu bepflanzen.... um sie dann zum nächsten TT wieder zu plündern... um sie dann.....

Glaub nun muss ich aufhören - sonst gibts 

:haue3​


----------



## Klausile (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Annett's werdende Miniteich(e)*

Hallo Annett,

schick diese Mini-Teiche - ich habe auch schon meiner Frau versucht diese schmackhaft zu machen, leider erfolglos - der Platz auf den Terrassen gehört den Datura.

Was mich sehr interessiert - Ihr züchtet Wasserflöhe?? Würde mich sehr interessieren wie Ihr das macht! Denn immer diese Leckerlies für die Fische zu kaufen geht doch ganz schön ins Geld.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Annett's werdende Miniteich(e)*

sehr hübsch   - > ich wünsch dir viel freude mit dienen neuen lieblingen 


, ich glaub jeder großteichliebhaber will auch insgeheim einen oder mehrere minis haben  ... bei mir sinds inzwischen schon 2 geworden


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Annett's werdende Miniteich(e)*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> bei mir sinds inzwischen schon 2 geworden



 Dann sieh mal zu,....





























 DASS DU DIE GANZ SCHNELL FOTOGRAFIERST UND IN DER MINITEICHABTEILUNG VORSTELLST!

 Frechheit - hat Minis und zeigt sie nicht


----------



## Annett (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Annett's werdende Miniteich(e)*

N'abend.

Also Ihr habt es z.T. erfasst... ich habe die Minis teilweise auseinander genommen.
Der Mörtelkübel ist ziemlich kahl, dafür klar.
Die Zinkwanne hat noch einige Pflanzen drin, ist aber etwas trüb. Dafür hat sie den Winter heil überstanden. 
Hatte vor einer Woche mal einen TWW gemacht und noch ein paar Pflanzen dazu gegeben. 
Jetzt wirds langsam. Aber schön ist anders. 

Wasserflöhe züchte ich teilweise in der Regentonne.
Ein paar einsetzen und dann mit in Wasser aufgelöster, frischer Hefe (Minimengen) füttern.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Annett's werdende Miniteich(e)*



blumenelse schrieb:


> DASS DU DIE GANZ SCHNELL FOTOGRAFIERST UND IN DER MINITEICHABTEILUNG VORSTELLST!
> 
> Frechheit - hat Minis und zeigt sie nicht



Na ja,

ich bezeichne meine mal eher als aussiedlerparadiese . in einem mörtelkübel stehen die großen __ rohrkolben und die __ wasserminze die ich damals mit meinem anfängerwissen gekauft und direkt in den teich gesetzt hatte bis ich hier mein wissen erweitern durfte und sie abgesondert habe, in dem anderen darf das sumpfvergissmeinnicht wuchern. sieht halt nicht so toll aus  deshalb noch keine fotos - aber die mückenlarfen fühlen sih sehr wohl und die bei unes lebenden eichhörnchen trinken lieber das wasser aus den minis als ausm teich - ist schon putzig - da können sie halt besser kopfüber trinken aus so ner mörtelwanne


----------

